
How Geogram built a free group email service using Yii for PHP with MySQL - twakefield
http://blog.mailgun.com/post/how-geogram-built-a-free-group-email-service-using-yii-for-php-with-mysql/
======
newscloud
I wrote this to show how you can integrate the Mailgun cloud-based email
service in your PHP-based application. I also used the Yii Framework for
Geogram ... so it's a great example of the strengths of both Yii & Geogram.

